# RIP Joe Lewis



## Xael (Sep 1, 2012)

I just heard around 5pm (friday) from a friend that Joe Lewis passed away in Vegas. I have not found much info on it. Another great one gone.


----------



## James Kovacich (Sep 1, 2012)

.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnisador (Sep 1, 2012)

.


----------

